# Que me ahogo! Que parece me están...



## Ratita85

Hola Espanoles,

Estoy traduciendo una poema al ingles y no estoy segura del significado de 'que' aqui...creo que es un problema de gramatica y no de vocabulario.

Que me ahogo! Que parece me están reteniendo el corazón!

Alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

Ratita85 said:


> Hola Espanoles*: (Hola, escocesita: )*
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un poema al ingles y no estoy segura del significado de 'que' aqu*í*...creo que es un problema de gram*á*tica y no de vocabulario.
> 
> *¡*Que me ahogo! *¡*Que parece me están reteniendo el corazón!
> 
> *¿*Alguien me puede ayudar?


Las frases parecen correctas. ¿Cúal es la duda?

¡(Os aseguro) *que* me ahogo!
(I assure you) *that* I'm choking!


----------



## Ratita85

Thanks for the quick reply and the corrections.  I just don't know the meaning in english.  Sorry I should have made an attempt to translate.

I am confused because. 'Qué' with an accent is an exclamation!
*¡qué suerte tienes!* how lucky you are!
*¡qué vergüenza!,* what a disgrace!

And 'Que' without an accent followed by the subjunctive is a desire:
*Que lo pases bien.*

But this seems to be neither. 'That I am choking' doesn't make sense in English.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mhp

Ratita85 said:


> But this seems to be neither. 'That I am choking' doesn't make sense in English.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Just drop 'that'.

I assure you (that) it is true!
It is true!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Well, ratita, you must manage to translate that kind of ommisions; MHP's is the best choice, but it's hard to get in English the same dramatic/emphatic sense of this kind of phrasings without adding context instead of avoiding it.

As Lazarus explained, there is a supposed introductory clause before the unstressed "que". As that clause doesn't really adds new information, we often feel like supressing it. The same happens when using subjunctive after the "que":
[Ordeno / espero / he dicho] que vengas a mi casa. _-> Subj._
[Es necesario / no permitas] que nadie se entere. _-> Subj._
[Date cuenta de] que no puedes gritar en la biblioteca._-> Indic._
[Sabed todos] que me pondré muy triste._-> Indic._
[Siento] que me ahogo! 
[Os digo] que parece [que] me están reteniendo el corazón!

Lazarus wasn't proposing the use of "that". He was just making a sytantic comparison to show where the "que" comes from.
Bye


----------



## MikeW

In that case Rita, Que! could be replaced by "that". 
I think that's the sense of the sentence...
I don't know...It's poetry  
Good Luck!


----------



## Ratita85

Now I understand clearly.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## Ratita85

What about...

'Oh I am choking!'

What do you think English speakers?


----------



## kruthskins

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> Well, ratita, you must manage to translate that kind of ommisions; MHP's is the best choice, but it's hard to get in English the same dramatic/emphatic sense of this kind of phrasings without adding context instead of avoiding it.
> 
> As Lazarus explained, there is a supposed introductory clause before the unstressed "que". As that clause doesn't really adds new information, we often feel like supressing it. The same happens when using subjunctive after the "que":
> [Ordeno / espero / he dicho] que vengas a mi casa. _-> Subj._
> [Es necesario / no permitas] que nadie se entere. _-> Subj._
> [Date cuenta de] que no puedes gritar en la biblioteca._-> Indic._
> [Sabed todos] que me pondré muy triste._-> Indic._
> [Siento] que me ahogo!
> [Os digo] que parece [que] me están reteniendo el corazón!
> 
> Lazarus wasn't proposing the use of "that". He was just making a sytantic comparison to show where the "que" comes from.
> Bye


 
Are these sentences possible without "que" or is it grammatically necessary?


----------



## sna

kruthskins said:


> Are these sentences possible without "que" or is it grammatically necessary?


 
Yes, they are possible without "que"

¡Me ahogo! ¡Parece (que) me están reteniendo el corazón!


----------



## mnewcomb71

Why is it not "I am drowing"?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
You can drop the "que" indeed, but the message would lose the dramatic touch (command, insistence, warning, etc.) and you will get a simple statement.
Regards


----------



## snooper

In Mexico we use this figure just when speaking or, probably in this case, quoting a speech. We use it pretty much every time someone repeats something or being asked to repeat something. 
 
In the first case “Que” adds emphasis to raise attention ie.
 
X: - ¡Me ahogo! … ¡Que me ahogoooooo!
 
In the second case “que” is part of the answer’s grammar structure, however we tend to omit the first phrase, ie.
 
X: -¡Me ahogo!
Z: -¿Qué dices?
X: - (Dije/grité/exclamé/etc.) ¡Que me ahogo!
 
In English it would be something like:
 
X: - I’m drowning
Z: -What do you say?
X: (I said ) That I’m drowning.


----------



## waggledook

I know this is an old post, but I found it quite interesting. I was thinking about how one might find an idiomatic equivalent in English. A couple of points:
Is it not true that ahogar is also used to mean "suffocate"? I think in this context, suffocating might be closer to the original meaning. Here's my suggestion;
"(My,) How I'm suffocating!* Only*/*It's just that* it feels like... (er... not entirely sure what we mean here by "renteniendo el corazon". Is it something like holding back/constricting my heart?)

These aren't literal translations but I hoped they might more effectively convey the urgent meaning in the original than "I'm suffocating". Any thoughts?


----------



## wardo

Good job, waggledook. I agree with you regarding the "suffocate" interpretation and the rest as well.


----------



## victorcortes86

kruthskins said:


> Are these sentences possible without "que" or is it grammatically necessary?


 
I think using the que at the start is like Spain Spanish style.

¡Qué me ahogo! And ¡Me ahogo! Are exactly the same, and both are grammatically correct. For me, there is no more emphasis in either, it is just the type of Spanish you speak, being the second LatinAmerican Spanish.

The only example in which we would use the que at the start is in the example proposed by Snooper, that is, as part of the flow of a conversation.



snooper said:


> In the second case “que” is part of the answer’s grammar structure, however we tend to omit the first phrase, ie.
> 
> X: -¡Me ahogo!
> Z: -¿Qué dices?
> X: - (Dije/grité/exclamé/etc.) ¡Que me ahogo!



Otherwise, we just go directly to the phrase.
¡Me quemo!
¡Me orino!
¡etc.!


----------



## Agró

victorcortes86 said:


> ¡Qué *Que *me ahogo! And ¡Me ahogo! Are exactly the same, and both are grammatically correct. For me, there is no more emphasis in either, it is just the type of Spanish you speak, being the second LatinAmerican Spanish.


Ese "que" no lleva tilde; no es exclamativo, aunque está dentro de una exclamación.
Las dos opciones son gramaticalmente válidas, pero no iguales: con "que" hay un énfasis mayor, desde luego.


----------



## victorcortes86

Tienes razón sobre la tilde, no es exclamativo.

Sobre el énfasis, supongo que es subjetivo. Honestamente, para mí es un poco extraña la construcción !Que me...!, y para quien no esté familiarizado con el estilo de España, podría pensar incluso que está incorrecto, pero cada 'dialecto' (por así decir) tiene sus particularidades y diferencias. 

He viajado a México, Colombia y Perú y nunca he escuchado ese tipo de expresiones.


----------



## Amapolas

victorcortes86 said:


> Tienes razón sobre la tilde, no es exclamativo.
> 
> Sobre el énfasis, supongo que es subjetivo. Honestamente, para mí es un poco extraña la construcción !Que me...!, y para quien no esté familiarizado con el estilo de España, podría pensar incluso que está incorrecto, pero cada 'dialecto' (por así decir) tiene sus particularidades y diferencias.
> 
> He viajado a México, Colombia y Perú y nunca he escuchado ese tipo de expresiones.


En la Argentina tampoco se usa ese "que". Es muy típico del español de España; no seé si de todas sus regiones, pero suena muy "peninsular".


----------



## Azarosa

El texto reproduce los versos de Juan Ramón Jiménez, según veo: "¡Sal, que me ahogo!..." ; en tal caso, debe entenderse ese "que" como conjunción causal, equivale a _porque_ o _pues_.


----------



## Cenzontle

Amapolas y victorcortes86, me sorprenden sus asertos de no haber escuchado el "que" inicial anunciativo en las Américas.
¿Puede ser un rasgo del español guatemalteco?
Tengo el vivo recuerdo de una escena de la película _El norte_ 
en la que una joven guatemalteca está vigilando la calle desde la ventana de su casa, y avisa a su familia
"¡Que vienen los soldados!"
The tone is definitely "dramatic/emphatic" and urgent.


----------



## Amapolas

Azarosa said:


> El texto reproduce los versos de Juan Ramón Jiménez, según veo: "¡Sal, que me ahogo!..." ; en tal caso, debe entenderse ese "que" como conjunción causal, equivale a _porque_ o _pues_.


Esto sí es común por acá: Verbo + que... Pero no empezando directamente con "que" como en el ejemplo de arriba, lo cual suena muy de España.


Cenzontle said:


> Amapolas y victorcortes86, me sorprenden sus asertos de no haber escuchado el "que" inicial anunciativo en las Américas.


Pues es así. De acuerdo con lo del énfasis y la urgencia del tono, pero no es un uso normal por estos lares.


----------



## Azarosa

@Amapolas, no solo es castizo su uso; en Argentina tenemos muchos ejemplos; por poner uno: "correte, que no veo" (esto oído en un reciente recital). En el caso planteado se trata de construcciones yuxtapuestas cuya matriz es "Salir" (_Sal_) _¡Sal, que me ahogo! ¡Que parece que me están reteniendo el corazón!; _por eso el "que" es causal, no expresivo.


----------



## Amapolas

Azarosa said:


> @Amapolas, no solo es castizo su uso; en Argentina tenemos muchos ejemplos; por poner uno: "correte, que no veo" (esto oído en un reciente recital). En el caso planteado se trata de construcciones yuxtapuestas cuya matriz es "Salir" (_Sal_) _¡Sal, que me ahogo! ¡Que parece que me están reteniendo el corazón!; _por eso el "que" es causal, no expresivo.


Pero es lo que yo digo,  acá es siempre "verbo + que": Correte, que no veo. Sal, que me ahogo. Apurate que se hace tarde. 
Es distinto que iniciar la frase directamente con "Que": Que me ahogo. Que no respondo de mí.


----------



## Azarosa

@Amapolas, es verdad, disculpame; se me encimaron los dos comentos


----------



## muerta-en-hawai

could it be translated as:
_leave--I'm drowning / it feels like you're holding back my heart_
?

or does "que" link the words to imply something like "get out -- _lest_ I drown*"?

*or suffocate


----------



## victorcortes86

For starters, I believe that Sal stands for come, as in ¡Sal de la casa y ayúdame, que me ahogo! If I wanted him to leave, I would say ¡Vete, ...!

I don't think it really links, but it just is part of the construction.


----------



## muerta-en-hawai

victorcortes86 said:


> For starters, I believe that Sal stands for come, as in ¡Sal de la casa y ayúdame, que me ahogo! If I wanted him to leave, I would say ¡Vete, ...!
> 
> I don't think it really links, but it just is part of the construction.



Ah, tiene razon por eso me uni con este foro...

In English, for two thoughts that were loosely joined but no causality could be established, I would use a semicolon. "Come out; I am suffocating." But in "Sal, que me ahogo," perhaps the punctuation is just poetic license?


----------



## Sendro Páez

muerta-en-hawai said:


> Ah, tiene *razón. P*or eso me un*í a* este foro...
> 
> In English, for two thoughts that were loosely joined but no causality could be established, I would use a semicolon. "Come out; I am suffocating." But in "Sal, que me ahogo," perhaps the punctuation is just poetic license?


No, there is no poetic license. "_Sal; me ahogo_" and "_Sal, que me ahogo_" are syntactically different and that's why the punctuation changes. By the way, "_Saliste porque me estaba ahogando_" is perfectly feasible, whereas "_Saliste, porque me estaba ahogando_" makes no sense without context and "_Sal, me ahogo_" and "_Sal que me ahogo_" are, in my opinion, plain wrong.


----------



## Alexxandre

Hi


----------

